# [Risolto] aggiornamento a plasma disastroso.

## cloc3

ho ricostruito la mia gentoo, che non toccavo da oltre un anno, smontando kde4.

dopo aver installato plasma-workspace ho ottenuto un desktop completamente nero, con poche scritte in bianco.

i normali oggetti del desktop esistono, pannello compreso, ma sono neri su sfondo nero.

l'unico modo di lavorare è usare il tasto destro del mouse per lanciare un comando manuale.

le applicazioni si avviano in finestre con un decorazioni minimali, come se avessi lanciato una openbox.

se cerco di modificare le impostazioni del desktop, si apre una finestra "Impostazioni di vista - plasma", che crasha spontaneamente dopo un attimo.

cosa può essere successo?

se cerco di modificare il tema dello spazio di lavoro, succede questo:

```

cloc3@cloc3Lnv ~ $ systemsettings5

org.kde.kcoreaddons: Error loading plugin "kcm_lookandfeel" "La libreria dinamica non è stata trovata."

Plugin search paths are ("/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins", "/usr/bin")

The environment variable QT_PLUGIN_PATH might be not correctly set

WARNING: Cannot find style "org.kde.desktop" - fallback: "/usr/lib64/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Controls/Styles/Desktop"

Trying to use rootObject before initialization is completed, whilst using setInitializationDelayed. Forcing completion

KCrash: Application 'systemsettings5' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/tmp/.runtime-cloc3/kdeinit5__0

[1]+  Fermato                 systemsettings5

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a fare partire da un nuovo utente (con la cartella home pulita). Inoltre il file ~/.xsession-errors riporta qualcosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se cerco di modificare il tema dello spazio di lavoro, succede questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> cloc3@cloc3Lnv ~ $ systemsettings5
> ...

 

Le prime linee non sono da guardare (ho lo stesso errore anche io).

Prova a vedere se con gdb capisci qualcosa di piu'

```
KDE_DEBUG=1 gdb systemsettings5 

gdb > run

... e una volta che crasha

gdb > bt
```

----------

## cloc3

grazie.

gdb mi ha indicato una libreria sospetta che apparteneva a un pacchetto dev-qt/.

contemporaneamente, ho scoperto una variabile d'ambiente non aggiornata in /etc/env.d che impostava un path predefinito per le qt4 e la ho rimossa.

appena ricompilato quel pacchetto, alcune cose hanno cominciato a funzionare.

allora ho ricompilato tutte le dev-qt/ (e qalcos'altro a casaccio  :Smile:  ).

adesso sembra che il desktop risponda.

lo sfondo dei panelli, però, rimane orribilmente nero e non trovo nessuna opzione per reimpostarlo.

deve davvero restare così?

inoltre, è possibile ripristinare la new activity a semiluna in un angolo, come nel precedente tema qt4?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare un'immagine che fa vedere come vedi i pannelli?

 *Quote:*   

> inoltre, è possibile ripristinare la new activity a semiluna in un angolo, come nel precedente tema qt4?

 

Intendi quella che si attivi con "Desktop Settings -> Tweaks -> show the desktop toolbox"?

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intendi quella che si attivi con "Desktop Settings -> Tweaks -> show the desktop toolbox"?

 

si.  :Smile: 

ma in quel modo la fai sparire, non la metti a mezzaluna.

e non riesco a fare uno screen perché ksnapshot sembra scomparso da portage   :Question: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e non riesco a fare uno screen perché ksnapshot sembra scomparso da portage  

 

ksnapshot è stato sostituito con spectacle

```
kde-apps/spectacle

     Available versions:  (5) 17.04.3 (~)17.08.0

       {debug +handbook kipi share}

     Installed versions:  17.04.3(5)(00:25:48 18/07/2017)(handbook -debug -kipi -share)

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Screenshot capture utility

```

Quando sono passato a plasma5 , per prima cosa ho aggiornato i pacchetti dev-qt/::5

```
# eix -CcI dev-qt
```

e piano piano il resto. è stato un pò lunghino ma non disastroso   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloc3

grazie sabaionino.

dopo un po', del nuovo nome di ksnapshot me ne ero accorto anche io.

adesso dovrò capire come mai, nel mio sistema, spectacle non è abbinato di default al tasto stamp.

così ho dovuto lanciare lo screenshot manualmente.

secondo me, c'è un po' troppo nero.

ho ancora l'impressione che qualcosa non giri a pieno.

probabilmente la mia situazione è un po' più disastrosa della tua perché non ho aggiornato solo dev-qt/, ma un intero sistema che era fermo da oltre un anno.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proverei prima a capire se il problema e' un qualche config corrotta creando un nuovo utente e lanciare plasma.

Se con il nuovo utente va tutto a dovere il problema e' in qualche .config/

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io proverei prima a capire se il problema e' un qualche config corrotta creando un nuovo utente e lanciare plasma.
> 
> Se con il nuovo utente va tutto a dovere il problema e' in qualche .config/

 

pensavo di avere fatto in precedenza questa prova, ma forse era troppo presto.

adesso ci ho riprovato e ho ottenuto un avvio regolare.

quindi rimane un problema nei file di configurazione che posso risolvere separatamente.

metto risolto al titolo.

grazie.

----------

## sabayonino

probabilmente da rimuovere (aka backup prima della rimozione definitiva) di

~/.kde4

se esiste ~/.kderc , vado a memoria

----------

